Ask HN: Where is Julian Assange, what's happening to him now? - ak39
======
blueadept111
"Today, Assange sits behind bars in a London prison under shocking conditions
even a murderer wouldn’t expect. Renowned filmmaker and journalist John Pilger
visited him there and fears for Assange’s life, noting he is held in
isolation, heavily medicated and denied the basic tools needed to fight his
charge of extradition to the United States"

[https://www.mintpressnews.com/media-blackout-imprisonment-
es...](https://www.mintpressnews.com/media-blackout-imprisonment-espionage-
act-julian-assange/261510/)

~~~
Jabbles
What does "medicated" mean? (There is no "heavily" in the original tweet.)

Is he suggesting he is being drugged? Because "medicated" generally has
positive qualities.

~~~
timthorn
The tweet also says he is isolated, not that he is held in isolation. Anybody
in prison could be considered isolated from society, but held in isolation
means something much harsher.

~~~
bb88
Or you can be isolated from the other prisoners, such as being shunned...

------
faissaloo
You can watch a video of him in prison here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a9qh6OiEmE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9a9qh6OiEmE)
(note that the video date is wrong because it's just the default date of the
phone)

